# Higher Testosterone?



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Fact or Myth?

Pitbulls have higher testosterone than other breeds of dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Myth I believe. I am pretty sure GSD'S have more test. than pits. But I am not positive.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I read a comment about this and it made me think. I tried to google it but trying to google pitbull + _anything_ is a crap shoot.

I would be really interested in knowing if anyone has some real info about this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All I found was this
Terriers have an overabundance of testosterone, which makes them too territorial.

Not much info tho


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yeah but how incompletely do pits fit into the terrier stereotype?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I remember hearing somewhere as well that GSDs have very high testosterone as well. But I can't remember for sure, I watch a lot of animal planet, and their "facts" are kind of hit or miss :-(


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I can't find anything on actual studies of test. per different breed.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Doesn't make sense to me. That seems like it would be more of a individual bio-chemistry kind of thing. Of course, we all know all sorts of untrue things are said about our dogs.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

wouldnt any muscular dog have a higher level of testosterone.idk about a dog world but humans take it to build more muscle maybe in the dog world that hold the same??not a dr or vet but maybe


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

velcro said:


> wouldnt any muscular dog have a higher level of testosterone.idk about a dog world but humans take it to build more muscle maybe in the dog world that hold the same??not a dr or vet but maybe


I was thinking something similar...a human who works out will have higher test than if that same human did not work out...so generally those who workout have higher test...assuming dog hormones are similar...an active breed would have more test than a less active breed...

not 100% on that, but thats the first thing I thought when I saw this thread.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was thinking along the same lines. Maybe the search should be muscle developement testosterone and dogs. I'm sure there must be a study like that some place. Sciencetist love to study all sorts stuff and spend money.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> Doesn't make sense to me. That seems like it would be more of a individual bio-chemistry kind of thing. Of course, we all know all sorts of untrue things are said about our dogs.


True, nice post. and yes true APBT do fit close to the terrier breed in general. Less bulldogish character and more terrier traits. IMO but if you own a bully bred dog then it is probably opposite.


----------



## SF Ret (2 mo ago)

[QUOTE="Carriana, post: 13

I would think certain breeds have higher testosterone. It's like in the shark families. Some of the more aggressive sharks have higher testosterone. An example is the bull shark. I would also think the sex of the animal would make a difference. But I'm not sure about the second part.


----------

